# Alle Masse gängiger Vario-Sattelstützen auf einem Blick



## DerJoe (1. Juli 2013)

Alle Maße gängiger Vario-Sattelstützen auf einem Blick (hier das SZ für die SuFu  )



Ich werde das Projekt nicht weiterführen. Anstelle das man GEMEINSCHAFTLICH eine solche Liste ausarbeitet, Fehler beseitigt, Daten sammelt, wird man hier beschimpft und beleidigt. 
Sorry, Folks. Darauf habe ich keinen Bock. Wer will kann das weiterführen.
Ich bin raus.




*Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr. *


----------



## prince67 (1. Juli 2013)

Und wo steht die Masse?

Da stehen nur die Maße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerJoe (1. Juli 2013)

Editiert! 

Werde künftig die überarbeitete Liste immer an Anfang dieses Thread veröffentlichen.


----------



## garbel (2. Juli 2013)

Danke  Sowas wird immer gebraucht.


----------



## Pilatus (2. Juli 2013)

Sehr gut!

E ist mindest einstecktiefe?

Interesant wäre noch die mindestlänge die rausschauen muss um sie verbauen zu können. Also D+B+klitzekleines etwas oder A-C


----------



## AlBirdy (2. Juli 2013)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Dank Usern, die mehr als nur Sprüche drauf haben, erweitert sich die Liste nun um die Spezi Blacklite:



Wobei der gute Mann absolut Recht hat. 
Die Masse solltest du zu den Maßen noch hinzufügen. Kann man zwar in der Gewichtsdatenbank nachschauen, aber wenn Du schon vor hast alles auf einen Blick verfügbar zu machen, solltest du selbige auch noch dazu schreiben.

Im übrigen solltest Du den Ausgangspost updaten anstatt überall neue Bilder hinzuzufügen, ist einfach übersichtlicher.


----------



## reizhusten (2. Juli 2013)

Super, einen Vorschlag habe ich noch: den Stützendurchmesser kann man noch mit hinzufügen. Also zb. "Modell x mit A 350mm, B 125mm,.... verfügbare Durchmesser 27,2mm; 30,9mm; 31,6mm" oder so ähnlich. Dann hat man wirklich alles auf einen Blick.


----------



## DerJoe (2. Juli 2013)

Immer mehr Daten werden mir zugeschickt. Problem dabei ist, dass einige den Überstand D + der paar Millimetern bis zu Sattelaufnahme. 
Beispiel: Bei einigen ist D dieses Mass





Bild ist von Jojo100

Ich könnte jetzt noch das Mass D2 hinzufügen, da mir dieses "andere" Mass bei den von mir aufgeführten Stützen nicht vorliegt. Oder ich führe diese weiteren Sattelstützen nicht auf, was auch beschi**en ist.

Nachtrag: Okay, euch zuliebe werde ich die Grafik nochmal überarbeiten und die fehlenden Daten besorgen/ergänzen. Dafür sollte toleriert werden, dass ich kein 'SZ' verwende. Wer nicht damit leben kann: Ihr müsst diesen Thread nicht verfolgen und es steht euch frei, mich zu blocken. Hier wird keiner zu irgendetwas gezwungen.


----------



## Lucky L. (2. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Liste, die ist sehr hilfreich!


----------



## DerJoe (2. Juli 2013)

So... Die neueste Liste steht jetzt immer am Anfang dieses Threads.
Ich habe sie neu organisiert und einige Tippfehler von mir beseitig.


----------



## AlBirdy (2. Juli 2013)

DerJoe schrieb:


> So... Die neueste Liste steht jetzt immer am Anfang dieses Threads.



Molto bene!

Falls es noch nicht aufgekommen ist, die maximale Einstecktiefe sollte auch nicht fehlen, sprich wie weit die Stütze im Rahmen versenkt werden kann.

Bei der Stealth Reverb (und sicher auch für alle anderen Reverbs) sind das 34mm, sprich die Auszuglänge ist Verstellbereich + eben genannte 34mm.
Sehr hilfreich für Leute die den richtigen Verstellbereich suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerJoe (2. Juli 2013)

AlBirdy schrieb:


> Molto bene!
> 
> Falls es noch nicht aufgekommen ist, die maximale Einstecktiefe sollte auch nicht fehlen, sprich wie weit die Stütze im Rahmen versenkt werden kann.
> 
> ...



Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass C die max. Einstecktiefe ist. Ich kann leider nur die Daten angeben, die ihr oder die Hersteller mir zur Verfügung stellen.
Eben habe ich z.B. die Thomson Elite Dropper hinzugefügt. Siehe: 
http://bikethomson.com/wp-content/u...per-Seatpost-dimension-sketch-for-website.jpg
Da ist C = maximale Einstecktiefe.


----------



## AlBirdy (2. Juli 2013)

Argh, nevermind. Hatte übersehen das es D schon gibt.


----------



## Jojo100 (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo Joe

Erstmal hier im Thread nochmal Danke für die Liste. Die wird vielen Leuten wirklich nützen, im Gegensatz zu viel anderem Schmarrn, den man hier lesen kann.
In meinen Angaben zur Command Post ist mir ein Fehler aufgefallen.
C ist bei der 425er nicht 243, sondern *234*, Zahlendreher, Sorry.

Inzwischen hast du bei den Anderen ja E nachgepflegt.
Ursprünglich hattest du ja D als Angabe.
E müsste also A-B-C sein. Das stimmt aber nicht bei allen Stützen.
Müsste aber. Oder hab ich was übersehen?

Ich will dir auch nichts Böses, aber ich muss darauf bestehen, dass Maße mit ß geschrieben wird. Nicht weil ich militant den Verfall der deutschen Sprache aufhalten will, sondern weil sonst kein Mensch über die Suche diesen Thread findet, wenn er nach Maßen sucht. Bitte, Bitte!

Gruß und Dank

PS.: Bei der Moveloc stimmts garnicht. Deine A Werte sind die max. Auszugslängen von der Homepage aber nicht die Gesamtlänge.
      Da stellt sich die Frage, ob man die Max. Auszugslänge noch Angeben sollte, oder ob die Leute hier noch ein bisschen selber rechnen sollten. Ich bin für Letzteres. Aus den Maßen und der max. Auszugslänge kann man die Mindesteinstecktiefe ja berechnen (Für Moveloc 200 ist das 191mm!). Nicht verzagen!


----------



## DerJoe (2. Juli 2013)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Alle Maße gängiger Vario-Sattelstützen auf einem Blick (hier das SZ für die SuFu  )


Habs jetzt als erste Zeile im ersten Post des Threads eingesetzt, Jojo100.
Den Rest ändere ich morgen.

Moveloc ist sowieso so ein Thema. Lieferbar Ende 2013. Man findet so viele Dinge im Netz, die irgendwann mal lieferbar sein sollten und nie erschienen.


----------



## Deleted35614 (3. Juli 2013)

Die Moveloc wird kommen!
Du solltest die Zeichnung besser lesen und die Maße korrekt eintragen.
Mass A=551mm bei Hub 200mm.
Die max. mögliche Einstecktiefe beträgt Hub+83mm, also 283mm!
Bitte Daten und Maße aller Stützen korrekt weitergeben, sonst beisst sich hier irgendeiner aufgrund deiner Liste in den Allerwertesten!


----------



## sloop89 (3. Juli 2013)

Die Reverb gibt es auch mit 34,9mm Durchmesser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (25. Juli 2013)

Ich habe das mal aufgegriffen und weitergemacht. So könnte das aussehen. Hat noch zahlreiche Lücken und ungesicherte Werte, aber man kann nach fast allen Dimensionen suchen und filtern.


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Dezember 2013)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Ich habe das mal aufgegriffen und weitergemacht. So könnte das aussehen. Hat noch zahlreiche Lücken und ungesicherte Werte, aber man kann nach fast allen Dimensionen suchen und filtern.



Schöne Liste! Ich hab sie mal genommen und mit ein paar kleinen Änderungen in Google Docs eingefügt.*
Hab die Rechte auf "alle" gesetzt, also kann eigentlich jeder die Werte korrigieren bzw. neue Sattelstützen eintragen.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkhhIkFCDZzOdGtVSlh4M3FhZ2FyY0ljN1JUVVJUZmc


* Falls nicht gewünscht, nehm ich sie wieder raus.


----------



## rzOne20 (1. Dezember 2015)

Wow, bin sprachlos! Wasn geiler Scheiß! Nur leider gibts diesen Guest nimma. Wer hatn den so beleidigt?

@Toolkid ... wie siehts aus mit deiner Excelliste. Die is ja mal Hammer. Möchtest die nicht weiterführen?


----------



## Toolkid (1. Dezember 2015)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Toolkid ... wie siehts aus mit deiner Excelliste. Die is ja mal Hammer. Möchtest die nicht weiterführen?



Nöö. sp00n82 hat die LIste allgemein zugänglich in google docs gestellt. Wer daran oder an meinem Excelfile weiterarbeiten will, kann das gerne machen.


----------



## sp00n82 (27. März 2016)

Bumpedibump.
Hab daraus jetzt auch mal ne Webseite gemacht. Ist noch im Alphastadium, nicht vollständig und nicht großartig getestet. Und außerdem fehlt mir momentan die Motivation, daran weiterzubasteln. Aber vielleicht hilft sie ja jemandem.

http://sp00n.net/bike/seatposts/

Bei _"Maximum seat rail height"_ kann man seine jetzige Höhe von Ende Sattelrohr zu den Sattelstreben angeben, und die Liste zeigt nur noch die Sattelstützen an, die innerhalb dieses Wertes liegen. Bei _"Minimum Travel"_ kann man - Überraschung - noch den minimalen Verstellbereich angeben. Eigentlich fehlt da dann noch ein Wert für die minimale Einstecktiefe, aber da ich dieses Problem nie hatte, stand das recht weit hinten auf der Liste. Und wie gesagt, die Motivation...


----------



## Deleted 235133 (5. September 2016)

Ich hab momentan ca. 200mm von Sattelklemme zu den Sattelstreben gemessen. Zusätzlich habe ich gemessen, dass ich die Stütze maximal 200mm in das Sattelrohr schieben kann. Momentan ist die Stütze 350mm lang. Das heißt für mich momentan: Um auf die gleiche Sattelhöhe zu kommen, müsste ich die Stütze 180mm in das Sattelrohr schieben und wäre somit am Limit der 380er Rock Shox right? Also lieber auf die 355er gehen und nur 100mm Hub?

Edit: Es sind ca. 215 mm von Sattelkleme zu Sattelstreben....Dann sollte ich mit der 380er mit 125 mm Hub gut zurande kommen richtig?


----------



## sp00n82 (6. September 2016)

Ghostrider1986 schrieb:


> Ich hab momentan ca. 200mm von Sattelklemme zu den Sattelstreben gemessen. Zusätzlich habe ich gemessen, dass ich die Stütze maximal 200mm in das Sattelrohr schieben kann. Momentan ist die Stütze 350mm lang. Das heißt für mich momentan: Um auf die gleiche Sattelhöhe zu kommen, müsste ich die Stütze 180mm in das Sattelrohr schieben und wäre somit am Limit der 380er Rock Shox right? Also lieber auf die 355er gehen und nur 100mm Hub?
> 
> Edit: Es sind ca. 215 mm von Sattelkleme zu Sattelstreben....Dann sollte ich mit der 380er mit 125 mm Hub gut zurande kommen richtig?


Mit der Reverb 125 hast du eine Mindesthöhe von ca 195mm, musst die also knapp 20mm ausziehen, um auf deine Sitzposition zu kommen. Bei 380mm Gesamtlänge hast du dann 380-195-20 = 165mm die du im Sattelrohr versenken musst.
Die 380er sollte also locker passen, bei der 420er würde sich das um 5mm nicht ausgehen.

Ab ca. 220mm Platz im Sattelrohr würde bei deinem Auszug auch die KindShock LEV mit 150mm Travel passen, mit ca. 224mm sogar die BikeYoke Revive mit 160mm (die ist aber mit Stealth-Leitung). Vielleicht nochmal genau nachmessen, den Schritt von 125mm auf 150mm fand ich persönlich ziemlich hilfreich.


----------



## Deleted 235133 (6. September 2016)

Ich würde eine mit Stealth Leitung wählen. Müsste ich hier mehr Platz für den Einbau einplanen?


----------



## sp00n82 (6. September 2016)

Hm, hängt wohl vom Sattelrohr und der Sattelstütze ab. Wenn du dir die BikeYoke anschaust (die übrigens schon wieder ihre Maße geändert haben, etwas kürzer jetzt), dann steht der Mechanismus unten nochmal 31mm ab, hat aber einen schmaleren Durchmesser als der Rest der Stütze. Dafür muss also noch Platz vorhanden sein, aber wenn z.B. das Sattelrohr einen Knick macht, oder dort ein Flaschenhalter platziert ist, dann könnte das durchaus trotzdem dort reinpassen.


----------



## Deleted 235133 (6. September 2016)

Es macht in der Tat so einen Knick, dass exakt ab 200mm Sense ist mit dem Einschub....allerdings ist das Rohr an der Stelle gut ausgebildet so dass ich vermute, dass es reinpasst.....Die Umlenkung sitzt vor dem eigentlichen Knick....Siehe Anhang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (6. September 2016)

Das musst du dann wahrscheinlich testen. Die Reverb Stealth hat dann ja auch den Anschluss unten, und die LEV Integra ist auch etwas länger als die externe Version.






Wobei die Reverb wahrscheinlich unten am wenigsten Probleme machen wird, da es ja nur ein Anschluss für den Schlauch ist, während bei anderen (Revive, LEV) unter Umständen da noch der Auslösemechanismus untergebracht ist. Dafür baut die Reverb dann halt wieder oben rum höher auf, was mit der Sitzposition Probleme macht, wenn du 150mm haben willst. Die 125mm Stealth in 380mm müsste aber auf jeden Fall passen.

Der untere Anschluss der Reverb:





Revive:





Und der von der LEV:


----------



## michel77 (7. September 2016)

Wobei das obere Bild eine Reverb Stealth ohne Connectamajic zeigt, der Anschluss mit baut nochmals etwa 2cm länger.


----------



## Deleted 235133 (7. September 2016)

Ich hab gestern eine mit diesem Connecta Dings bums bestellt....muss passen


----------



## michel77 (7. September 2016)

Die Connectamajig "Buchse" kann man ja abschrauben und den "Stecker" durch den normalen Anschluss ersetzen. Kostet auch nicht viel, ist nur leider nicht reversibel.


----------



## Deleted 235133 (7. September 2016)

Wieso sollte das nicht reversibel sein?


----------



## michel77 (7. September 2016)

Weil der Connectamajig "Stecker" an die Leitung gecrimpt ist. Wenn man den erst abgeschnitten hat, muss man eine neue Leitung kaufen, um Conn. wieder verwenden zu können. Geschraubt gibt es das Teil von RockShox nicht zu kaufen, so weit ich weiß. Kann natürlich sein, dass irgendwas anderes passt.


----------



## Deleted 235133 (10. September 2016)

Das macht natürlich sinn.....hab die Stütze jetzt drin. Passt einwandfrei....sieht auch echt toll aus.....aber bis jetzt tut sich....nichts  Ich krieg auch absolut keinen vernünftigen druckpunkt auf den Remote.....Bin ich zublöd das Ding zu entlüften?


----------



## michel77 (10. September 2016)

Einen Druckpunkt wie eine Bremse hat die Fernbedienung nicht. Der Taster sollte sich mit gleich bleibendem Widerstand vollständig durchdrücken lassen. Die Reverb werden doch ausgefahren verpackt. Lässt sie sich bei gedrücktem Taster nicht einfahren?


----------



## Deleted 235133 (10. September 2016)

Nein. Es ist kein Bläschen mehr im System, aber es tut sich rein garnichts. Sie fährt nicht ein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235133 (10. September 2016)

Jetzt grad hat sie zum ersten mal ein wenig was gemacht...aber irgendwie hakt die total!

Edit: Alles gut! Läuft jetzt!


----------



## michel77 (10. September 2016)

Wollte noch schreiben, dass viele Variostützen out of the box sanfte Gewalt brauchen, um loszubrechen, aber das hat sich ja geklärt. Dann viel Freude damit!


----------



## isartrails (11. September 2016)

Die Rock Shox Stealth soll es ja jetzt wohl auch mit 170 mm Hub geben.
Kennt jemand schon Maße?

Wieviel Zentimeter stecken im Rahmen, wenn komplett versenkt?
Wieviel cm schaut sie aus dem Rahmen raus, wenn komplett versenkt?
Thanks!


----------



## michel77 (11. September 2016)

Der obere Teil von der Unterkante des Kragens bis zur Mitte der Sattelgestellklemmung ausgefahren 24cm.

Der untere Teil von der Unterkante des Kragens bis zum Ende des Rohres 22cm, +2cm bis Ende des silbernen Anschlusses an der Stütze selbst, +3cm bis Ende der schwarzen Connectamajig Buchse, +2cm bis zum Ende des silbernen Connectamajig Steckers an der Leitung. Diese Angaben sind nicht auf den Millimeter genau, ich habe vor kurzem mal einen Gliedermaßstab dran gehalten.


----------



## sp00n82 (12. September 2016)

Die Mindesteinstecktiefe, die Klemmung für die Sattelstütze und der nicht versenkbare "Knubbel" scheinen sich nicht verändert zu haben, nur die Gesamtlänge und der Hub.
Demzufolge wären das dann die Werte:

```
Länge   Hub   Mindesthöhe
-----   ---   --------------------
340mm   100   340 - 70 - 100 = 170mm
390mm   125   390 - 70 - 125 = 195mm
440mm   150   440 - 70 - 150 = 220mm
480mm   170   480 - 70 - 170 = 240mm
```

Hab die Werte auch in meiner Übersicht so eingetragen. Parallel hab ich ne Anfrage an SRAM USA geschickt, mal sehen was (und ob) die antworten.


----------



## michel77 (12. September 2016)

Die neue Reverb ist bei gleichem Travel 1cm länger geworden. Das ist das kurze schwarze Stück zwischen Außenrohr und silbernem Schraubanschluss. 150er alt 43cm, 150er neu 44cm, 170er entsprechend 48cm. Der Kopf hat nach wie vor 7cm. Was aber noch in der angegebenen Gesamtlänge fehlt, ist die schwarze Connectamajig Buchse sowie der silberne Stecker an der Leitung. Je nach Verengung oder Knickung des Sitzrohrs kann das schon zum Problem werden, wenn die Stütze maximal tief montiert werden soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (13. September 2016)

Die meisten Hersteller geben bei den Stealth-Stützen leider nur die Länge bis zum Ende der Stütze an, ohne einen eventuell noch vorhanden Anschluss für die Leitung. Den haben allerdings ja die meisten internen Variostützen noch, in unterschiedlicher Länge und Breite.
Bei meiner Liste hab ich das also erstmal rausgelassen, um die Vergleichbarkeit zu gewährleisten. Schöner wäre es natürlich, wenn das integriert wäre, aber momentan ist das leider nicht der Fall.


----------



## michel77 (13. September 2016)

Ist schon klar und sollte auch keine Kritik sein. Ich finde es super, dass Du Dir überhaupt die Mühe machst.


----------



## sp00n82 (13. September 2016)

Habs auch nicht als Kritik aufgefasst.


----------



## isartrails (13. September 2016)

michel77 schrieb:


> Die neue Reverb ist bei gleichem Travel 1cm länger geworden.


Das könnte dann bei mir zum Problem werden. Habe 125 mm Hub und wollte auf 150 wechseln. Rahmen ist small, Körpermaße leider ebenso. 
Bei vollständig versenkter Stütze (22 cm) könnte es gerade so passen, wenn nur 21 cm rausstehen. Wenn draussen allerdings 22 cm überstehen, dann sitze ich höchstwahrscheinlich zu hoch...
Ins Sattelrohr passen maximal 24 cm rein, dann käme das Innenleben der Umlenkung in die Quere.


----------



## michel77 (13. September 2016)

Draußen bzw. Oben sind es 22cm, waren es bei der alten aber auch schon. Die neue ist unten 1cm länger geworden. Also jetzt auch dort 22cm, zuzüglich etwa 2cm ohne oder 5cm mit Connectamajig.

Muss es denn eine Reverb sein? Andere Variostützen bauen nicht so hoch.


----------



## isartrails (13. September 2016)

michel77 schrieb:


> Muss es denn eine Reverb sein? Andere Variostützen bauen nicht so hoch.


War mit der Hydraulik-Auslösung eigentlich immer sehr zufrieden. Mit Seilzugauslösung an KS und Crank B hab ich nur an außenliegenden Führungen Erfahrung und die neigten immer sehr zum Verschmutzen und irgendwann hakelte es dann gewaltig. Etwas nervig.
Was empfiehlst du denn? Ich würde es auf einen Versuch mit der Stealth 150mm-Hub-Version ankommen lassen.
Die Reverb (ohne Stealth) außenführend gibt's nicht mit 150 mm Hub bei 30,9 mm Durchmesser?
Hätte da noch das Bike meiner Frau nachzurüsten.


----------



## sp00n82 (13. September 2016)

isartrails schrieb:


> War mit der Hydraulik-Auslösung eigentlich immer sehr zufrieden. Mit Seilzugauslösung an KS und Crank B hab ich nur an außenliegenden Führungen Erfahrung und die neigten immer sehr zum Verschmutzen und irgendwann hakelte es dann gewaltig. Etwas nervig.
> Was empfiehlst du denn? Ich würde es auf einen Versuch mit der Stealth 150mm-Hub-Version ankommen lassen.
> Die Reverb (ohne Stealth) außenführend gibt's nicht mit 150 mm Hub bei 30,9 mm Durchmesser?
> Hätte da noch das Bike meiner Frau nachzurüsten.


Genug Fett reinpacken in die außenliegende Führung bei der Kind Shock LEV. Gehakelt bei mir da noch nix.
Die 150er Reverb gabs glaube ich schon immer nur als Stealth-Version (warum auch immer). Bei mir hätte übrigens auch die kürzere alte nicht gepasst für meine Sattelposition, deswegen hab ich dann die LEV genommen (abgesehen davon, dass ich keinen Stealth-Eingang habe).
Aber vielleicht findest du ja noch irgendwo eine gebrauchte alte 150er, wenn du keinen Seilzug willst. Ansonsten halt die LEV oder z.B. auch die Uptimizer mit 155mm.


----------



## michel77 (13. September 2016)

Neben der Lev und der Uptimizer könnte auch die neue Rivive mit 160mm Travel noch passen. Ich habe hier eine Giant Contact SL Switch mit 150mm liegen. Diese baut oben mit 200mm recht flach, allerdings auch 270mm tief. Wenn man die 20mm Ersparnis am Kopf gegenüber der Reverb einrechnet und entsprechend höher klemmen würde, blieben in Deinem Fall 260mm im Sitzrohr, also leider zu viel.

Auch bei den intern durch Seilzug betätigten Variostützen muss man natürlich 1-2cm für den unbeweglichen Teil der Zughülle zur maximalen Einstecktiefe hinzu rechnen.


----------



## sp00n82 (15. September 2016)

SRAM USA hat geantwortet. Muss dann mal schauen, ob die Werte übereinstimmen.


----------



## felixh. (15. September 2016)

ups - hier stand misst. War verwirrt dass die 100mm 2016 im Gegesnatz zu den anderen Reverb kürzer geworden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (15. September 2016)

Super Arbeit @sp00n82!

Die Werte der Fox Transfer 125 hat nicht zufaellig wer?


----------



## lord-raiden (18. September 2016)

Hallo, bin mir zwar nicht sicher ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich frage mal trotzdem.
Ich brauche eine neue Sattelstütze mit interner Zugverlegung.
Ich würde gerne 125 mm Absenkung haben. Ich hatte die Gelegenheit eine Specialized Command Post von 2012 mit 125 travel auszuprobieren.
Wenn diese ganz eingesteckt ist, passt es mehr oder minder. Ich würde mich aber besser fühlen, wenn das Teil noch 1 cm niedriger wäre.
Welche Stütze mit 125 mm travel baut niedriger auf?
Die Command Post ist ca 18,5  bis 19 cm lang, wenn sie ausgefahren, aber komplett im Sattelrohr versenkt ist. Gemessen vom Ende des Sattelrohres bis zur Oberseite der Sattelstange.
Ich hoffe da gibt es noch was, denn ich würde nur ungern auf 100 mm travel ausweichen.


----------



## sp00n82 (18. September 2016)

Schau dir mal die Yep Components 	Uptimizer HC 125 an.
Laut der Liste hat die eine Minimalhöhe von 178mm gegenüber 191mm bei der Specialized. Sofern die Werte mit der von 2012 noch übereinstimmen.


----------



## lord-raiden (18. September 2016)

Das Ding hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm. Danke für die Info. Mal schauen wie die 2.0 aussieht. Und wie zufrieden die Leute damit sind.

EDIT
Ich habe mir den YEP UPTIMIZER 2.0 HC bestellt und der kam auch innerhalb von 3 Tagen bei mir an. Und was soll ich sagen, es passt perfekt.
Besten Dank also nochmal an sp00n82. Funktionieren tut er soweit auch gut. Ich bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## dorfteich (6. Januar 2017)

Moin Moin zusammen, 
erstmal besten Dank für die super Infos, die haben mir das Thema Sattelstütze schon viel näher gebracht.
Ich liebäugel mit der *RockShox Reverb Stealth *B1 Connectamajig Vario-Sattelstütze MMX 2017 und bin mir 
mit der benötigten Länge nicht sicher.
Ich habe ein XL Rahmen und die max. Eintauchtiefe des Rohrs ist 250mm, bis zur Öffnung unten für die Leitung sind es 
nochmal gute 100mm dazu. 
Wie ich in der Zeichnung von _sp00n82_ entnehme, wäre der starre Teil 245mm lang beim Model* 480/170.*
Daraus ergibt sich eine einstellbare Höhe ab Rahmenrohrende/Sattenaufnahme von 65-235mm wenn ich die Version 480/170mm nehme.

Meine Frage, müsste das so passen und wie macht man das mit der max. Höhe in der Praxis?
Wählt man so ein Model, dass die max. benötigte Höhe beim max. ausfahren erreicht wird, 
also mit der Eintauchtiefe einstellen (brauche max. ca 190mm)? Weil dann wäre die gewählte zu lang.
Mein Sattel (Aufnahmehöhe) ist jetzt bei 175mm ab Kante Rahmenrohr eingestellt, für Downhill
müsste ich dann nur runter kommen wollen.

Besten Dank.


----------



## michel77 (6. Januar 2017)

In der Zeichnung ergibt L1-L2 die Aufbauhöhe (Oberkante Sitzrohr bis Mitte Sattelklemmung) in ausgefahrenem Zustand, wenn die Stütze maximal tief im Rahmen steckt. Daraus folgt, dass bei Dir lediglich die 100er Reverb passen würde.

Ich rate Dir zu einer niedriger bauenden Stütze. Auch die Kind Shock Lev ist schon zu hoch. Die Yep Uptimizer HC, Giant Contact Switch SL oder Bike Yoke Revive, jeweils als 125er, sollten aber passen.


----------



## Thebike69 (6. Januar 2017)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Immer mehr Daten werden mir zugeschickt. Problem dabei ist, dass einige den Überstand D + der paar Millimetern bis zu Sattelaufnahme.
> Beispiel: Bei einigen ist D dieses Mass
> 
> 
> ...



Welche Vario hat das geringste D?


----------



## hardtails (6. Januar 2017)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Welche Vario hat das geringste D?



schau dir mal die revive an


----------



## dorfteich (6. Januar 2017)

Moin Michel77,
danke für die rasche Antwort, bin aber etwas verwirrt. Meist Du das so, dass die anderen nur unnötig weiter
ausfahren würde was ich ja nicht brauchen würde? Weil im Rahmen wäre für die lengste ja noch Platz, L2 ist 245mm
und das Rohr kann 250mm tief eintauchen.
Mit der 340/100mm Stütze wäre ich dann 65-165mm, aber mein Sattel ist ab Rahmenrohr 175mm eingestellt, würde
dann die ganze Sattelstütze entsprechend höher einstellen, richtig?
Dann könnte ich aber nicht die max. Tiefe nutzen.

Ach ja, meine org. Sattenstütze ist 385mm lang, gemessen Sattelaufnahme zu Rohrende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michel77 (6. Januar 2017)

Die jeweilige Aufbauhöhe in eingefahrenem Zustand geht doch immer von Deinen 175mm runter. Die Stütze muss dann so geklemmt werden, dass die Sitzhöhe in ausgefahrenem Zustand passt. Insofern ist es keine Option, eine Stütze mit zuviel Verstellbereich zu verwenden, das wäre im Betrieb extrem störend. Auch würdest Du weder die 170er noch die 150er Reverb jemals in 250mm Sitzrohr voll versenkt bekommen. Dafür bräuchtest Du vielleicht nicht ganz die 100mm zusätzlich, die in der Zeichnung angegeben sind, aber etwa 70mm mit der Connectamajig Kupplung oder 40mm ohne kommen noch zu den 225 bzw. 245mm dazu. Auf der Länge darf noch nicht mal ein nennenswerter Knick im Sitzrohr sein, geschweige denn ein durchgehender Bolzen beim Fully.


----------



## dorfteich (6. Januar 2017)

ah, ok verstanden, dann nehme ich die 100mm und setze die etwas höher ein, dass ich auf meine 175mm komme
und kann dann für DH 100mm runter fahren. Kann zwar dann nicht komplett runter was das Sitzrohr hergibt, aber beim hochfahren
immer zu hoch zu sein wäre ja auch unschön, hatte ich nicht bedacht.
Dann kann der Geburtstag kommen 
Aber ab Ende Sattelstütze (250mm) habe ich noch gute weitere 100mm im Sitzrohr zur Bohrung, wo die Leitung durch muss, wäre aber wohl etwas zu knapp das ganze, stimmt schon.


----------



## michel77 (6. Januar 2017)

Ah, ich hatte Deine Antwort noch nicht gelesen, als ich editiert habe. Gut, Du würdest die 170er Reverb vielleicht ganz versenkt bekommen, aber es macht halt keinen Sinn. Wenn Du auf die Reverb festgelegt bist, müssen Dir 100mm reichen. Mit einem anderen Modell gingen eben auch 125mm.


----------



## dorfteich (6. Januar 2017)

jup, bei der 125mm würde ich auf Max 190mm ausgefahren kommen und die Stütze wäre dabei ganz unten.
Ich könnte somit nicht bei voller länger weiter runter ins Sitzrohr.
Würde aber gerne bei diesem Model bleiben, Gabel ist von denen, nur Dämpfer von Fox.
Rad siehe links oder im Profil.
Aber ich glaube, 100mm runter reicht auch schon, immerhin will ich nur etwas mehr als Waldwege fahren, keine wilde Sachen.
Aber habe schon gemerkt, dass der Sattel bei einigen Wurzelverhau schon gestört hat, daher der Wunsch einer Vario.

PS. Wenn "77" dein Baujahr ist, die 4 tut noch nicht weh, habe das selbst getestet


----------



## michel77 (6. Januar 2017)

Naja, 100mm bringen auch schon eine Menge, einfach weil man sie schnell und bequem zur Verfügung hat und nicht erst an der Klemmung herum fummeln muss.


----------



## dorfteich (12. März 2017)

Soo, habe mir die 100mm gekauft und Du hattest recht, die 125mm wäre schon zu lang bei meinem XL Rahmen gewesen.
Ich habe Sattelstütze noch ca 1,5cm raus gefahren um dann meine normale Höhe zum fahren.
Mit der nächst größeren hätte ich keine Luft mehr nach unten gehabt, passt so.
Der Einbau war einfach und schnell, jetzt muss die Praxis ran, wenn mein Arm wieder ok ist :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michel77 (12. März 2017)

Dann wünsche ich Dir erstmal gute Besserung, und wenn die hoffentlich bald eingetreten ist, natürlich viel Freude an der neuen Bewegungsfreiheit!

p.s.
Die 4 kommt Ende des Jahres, macht mir aber eigentlich keine größeren Sorgen ;-)


----------



## dorfteich (12. März 2017)

Jo, besten Dank, für Rennrad war's ok gestern aber MTB erfordert doch etwas mehr Kraft und Bewegung, was solls.
Die 4 tut nicht weh, wenn das Gewicht passt


----------



## Thebike69 (18. März 2017)

Suche Mass D von der Giant Contact Sl Switch. 
Suche für meine Frau 159cm eine günstig Variostütze mit dem geringsten Mass D


----------



## sp00n82 (18. März 2017)

Such ich auch, bzw. alle Maße von der Stütze. Hab vor nem Monat mal Giant angeschrieben, kam aber nichts zurück.
Auf der japanischen Seite gibts nen Diagramm, allerdings stimmen die Werte dort nicht wirklich damit überein, wenn man das mal ausrechnet. Nur bei der 150mm Variante scheint das aufzugehen.

Ansonsten kann ich dich noch mal auf meine Seite hinweisen, wenn du dort nach "Height at Max Insertion" sortierst, kriegst du eine (unverbindliche!) Übersicht.
http://sp00n.net/bike/seatposts/


----------



## Deleted 283425 (13. Juni 2018)

Bei dem Rad ist eine alte Contact Switch mit 75mm, riesigem Kopf und Setback verbaut.

Suche drum eine Stütze mit min. 100mm FW in 30,9 mit max. 35-36cm Gesamtlänge (mit Ansteuerung), damits in den Zwergenrahmen da noch rein passt (Knick/ Achse Lager)
  
Versenkt werden können dabei ca. 15-16cm. Intern/extern ist egal, Ansteuerung oben am Kopf muss aber echt nicht sein.

Nach der Liste bleibt da nicht viel...leider grade die unzuverlässigen Kandidaten wie Reverb und Lev  Oder gibts noch nen Geheimtipp?


 


Am Rande:
Die TranzX Remote Sattelstütze YSP03 Intern 400x30,9mm von BD hat übrigens 120mm FW, nicht 100...


----------



## sp00n82 (13. Juni 2018)

JohSch schrieb:


> Bei dem Rad ist eine alte Contact Switch mit 75mm, riesigem Kopf und Setback verbaut.
> 
> Suche drum eine Stütze mit min. 100mm FW in 30,9 mit max. 35-36cm Gesamtlänge (mit Ansteuerung), damits in den Zwergenrahmen da noch rein passt (Knick/ Achse Lager)
> Anhang anzeigen 740844 Anhang anzeigen 740845
> ...


Gut zu wissen wäre halt noch die Höhe vom Ende des Sattelrohrs bis zur Sattelklemmung, also die normale Sitzhöhe. Denn wenn du 15cm versenken kannst und 35cm Gesamtlänge hast, dann hättest du ja ca. 200mm nach oben hin zur Verfügung.
Passt die Revive in 125 denn? Die hat so ziemlich die kleinste Aufbauhöhe.

Die TranzX YSP03 Sattelstützen, die ich gefunden hatte, haben übrigens alle 100mm. Hier z.B.
Ansonsten müsste ich so langsam mal wieder nen Wisch an neuen Sattelstützen hinzufügen. Konnte mich bisher nur noch nicht dazu motivieren. 

Btw, welchen Browser hast du da auf dem Screenshot?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (13. Juni 2018)

Angegeben ist se bei BD mit 100, ja, hatte aber 120mm.

Firefox, dann ausgeschnitten mit Snipping Tool.

Und ja, so ists, knapp 20cm sinds oberhalb.
Revive schau ich mal, danke


----------



## niermem2 (13. Juni 2018)

Hey sp00n82,

vielen dank für die Liste. Willst du vielleicht noch die one up stützen mit aufnehmen? Alle Maße sind zwar auch auf deren Webseite zu finden, aber der Vollständigkeitshalber wäre es in deiner Liste schön.

https://int.oneupcomponents.com/collections/dropper-posts/products/dropper-post

Danke


----------



## sp00n82 (13. Juni 2018)

JohSch schrieb:


> Angegeben ist se bei BD mit 100, ja, hatte aber 120mm.
> 
> Firefox, dann ausgeschnitten mit Snipping Tool.


Meh, bei mir sieht das auf dem Firefox korrekt aus. Dann also konkreter, mit welchem Betriebssystem und Auflösung war das? 

Und die YSP03 ist eigentlich überall mit 100mm angegeben, seltsam. Allerdings taucht sie auch nicht mehr im Katalog auf, also keine Ahnung, was die da eigentlich so genau verkaufen...




niermem2 schrieb:


> Hey sp00n82,
> 
> vielen dank für die Liste. Willst du vielleicht noch die one up stützen mit aufnehmen? Alle Maße sind zwar auch auf deren Webseite zu finden, aber der Vollständigkeitshalber wäre es in deiner Liste schön.
> 
> ...


Ja wollen schon, aber irgendwie so... 


sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ansonsten müsste ich so langsam mal wieder nen Wisch an neuen Sattelstützen hinzufügen. Konnte mich bisher nur noch nicht dazu motivieren.


----------



## Thebike69 (31. März 2020)

Hallo, ich suche für ein Specialized Enduro comp 27.5 2015 Gr.S eine Variostütze von 125mm 


die ein geringes C und E hat.
Gibt es eine Aktuelle Liste/Tabelle von Variostütze Daten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (31. März 2020)

Liste, Link steht auch in der Signatur von @sp00n82 -> 
	

	




						Dropper Seatposts
					






					sp00n.net
				




-> heißester Kandidat ist die OneUp Dropper, da passt dann vll. sogar noch eine längere, denn die 150er kann man auch runtershimmen auf 140 oder 130mm.
https://can.oneupcomponents.com/products/dropper-post-v2








						OneUp Dropper Post Length Selector
					

Looking to upgrade your dropper post? Easily determine how much more drop you can fit with two simple measurements.  We'll even tell you how we stack up against the other guys. * Spoiler Alert - No one offers more drop for your bike. STEP 1 - Measure Dimension X on your current post. This is...




					can.oneupcomponents.com


----------



## sp00n82 (31. März 2020)

Eins über dir. Oder jetzt unter dir.

Wobei ich da mal wieder ne Update-Runde machen müsste.


----------



## gringoant (4. April 2021)

Mega Liste! Ist der Hammer. Bitte weiter pflegen. Danke!!!!!


----------



## dorfteich (4. April 2021)

Hatte mich erst gewundert wozu eine Liste für das Gewicht.


----------



## Thebike69 (10. April 2021)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich suche für ein Specialized Enduro comp 27.5 2015 Gr.S eine Variostütze von 125mm Anhang anzeigen 1006186die ein geringes C und E hat.
> Gibt es eine Aktuelle Liste/Tabelle von Variostütze Daten?


Hallo, mittlerweile Suche ich für ein Capra eine Variostütze mit dem geringsten E-Daten. Die Originale YT baut eingefahren noch ziemlich hoch🤷‍♂️


----------

